# tonight i will mainly be smoking...



## the black spot (Jun 13, 2015)

Salmon.
Got a side of salmon from Makro, pin boned it and am now following this recipe found here http://geeksthatgrill.net/2012/07/01/simple-smoked-salmon/

There's some discussion on their blog by others saying this isn't propper hot smoked salmon, but I will try other recipes in the future and make my own mind up.
I brinded the salmon in their suggested brine for about 4 hours when I got back in from night shift this morning. Then it went into the fridge. After 4 hours, drained it and left it uncovered in the fridge till 8pm 
Rubbed it with one of my own concoctions and put it in the wsm.
Will let you know how it goes.












IMAG0543.jpg



__ the black spot
__ Jun 13, 2015






Plan is to serve it cold tomorrow at a family gathering. I think it will be like smoke roasted rather than heavy smoked, but wait and see!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 13, 2015)

You should be in fine shape. Over here, smoked salmon is very expensive and it's well worth the time to smoke your own.


----------



## the black spot (Jun 13, 2015)

Right. Just been to test the IT, and its done. 













IMAG0545.jpg



__ the black spot
__ Jun 13, 2015





Slightly over at 75℃ (167℉)
This is about 1/2 hours early from what I was expecting at slightly lower temperature (225℉) than the one in the recipe. Was a good size salmon too. 













IMAG0546.jpg



__ the black spot
__ Jun 13, 2015





Juicy!
Had a quick test now, and think I will be getting complaints tomorrow. The finished dish is too salty, but maybe when it's cooled it will be more subtle... (ha ! who am I kidding) also, with such a short time cooking the smoke had very little time to get acquainted with the fishy. 
Will think about doing something similar but back to the drawing board for now. Maybe just a rub and no brine? Anyone else done salmon over here?


----------



## the black spot (Jun 13, 2015)

Mmm... Just been back and tested again, and again... I might have been down on it too early.
Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## wade (Jun 13, 2015)

I know that it says to rinse thoroughly in the post but I just wanted to confirm that you did. It is important to remove any of the brine from the surface. I am not sure where the Geeks That Grill are from but you will find that the US pallet will usually prefer/tolerate higher levels of salt and sugar in their food than us in the UK.

I have usually found wet brined salmon to be too salty for my taste too which is why I use a dry cure now instead. A 1:1 mix of coarse sea salt and granulated sugar with maybe a little fresh chopped fennel or dill mixed in. Place the salmon fillet meat side down on a thin bed of the mixture and cover with a thin layer. Leave it in the fridge for two hours (or 2 1/2 for a thick fillet). Rinse thoroughly and then continue to smoke as per the post. I too think that the temperature they are recommending is a little high but it should be fine.

I know this does not help you now but hopefully it has not put you off trying it again.


----------



## the black spot (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Wade.
The fish is moist and juicy, but I think that your method would probably be a bit more to my taste! 
A few of the other recipes I was looking at were cooking at 180℉ for much longer periods and the final product looked substantially different. I will try that too at some point, but your version next.
And I patted dry with towels instead of rinsing so that could have been the fail.


----------



## wade (Jun 14, 2015)

If you are quick, Tesco currently have skinless boneless salmon fillets at £1.75 each (130g) I have just bought 100 of them and smoked them all. I cannot buy them for that price directly from Billingsgate market. Cod and Haddock are very cheap there too at the moment













After Smoke.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 14, 2015


















Salmon packaged.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 14, 2015






This is cured and then cold smoked overnight (usually hickory) and then requires cooking at 180 C (350 F) for 12 minutes before serving. Alternatively, after it is cured you can simply hot smoke it.

You may find this helpful http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171886/comparison-of-salmon-curing-methods#post_1259805

Wade


----------



## the black spot (Jun 14, 2015)

That sounds a nice do! Would give me a good excuseto get the mini smoke machine out (proQ smoke generator). Unfortunately busy today smoking the ribs for this afternoons family do. 2 racks on at 9 will do 321 and see how they go. Am tempted to leave one UN wrapped so I can compare and see what I prefer. But I like falling off the ribs juicy so I think wrapping will happen. Will start another thread for those with more Qview.
Back to the salmon, the Mrs got back from her night shift this morning and I got her to try the salmon. She doesn't think it's salty. I'm still not convinced but it is still juicy and the subtle smoke was more apparent this morning. So I think some will like it but the birthday girl is of the anti salt brigade.


----------



## wade (Jun 14, 2015)

You will find that even with things like pulled pork the flavour intensifies after being left overnight. I usually cook my pulled pork the day before now and then re-heat it on the day.

What you are suggesting for the ribs is good. Yes cook one foiled and the other un-foiled. Don't worry - both will be good - just slightly different. Then see which you prefer and ask your guests too without saying which is which. There is no definitive "right" way to cook ribs. The "right" way is the way you like them the best and you can only find that out by experimenting.


----------



## the black spot (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's 'feedback' from family and friends was all really positive. I have a few criticisms of my own, but other than that it was a hit.
I'm happy though as a learning experience I discovered that the difference between my wsm mounted thermometer and a digital one I slipped through the top vent are 40-60℉ different! This explains why my salmon cooked so quickly. 
All knowledge is power. So good weekend. Cheers Wade for the ideas and alternative recipies. 
Long live the pig! And all his post mortem products!


----------

